# WHY IS IT GREEN????



## goodal (Jan 5, 2011)

No. Really, why?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2011)

Just because.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2011)

why not?


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 5, 2011)

Could you imagine if it was blue? People would laugh at you.


----------



## willsee (Jan 5, 2011)

Must be a LEED thing


----------



## benbo (Jan 5, 2011)

It's green? I'd seek medical attention.


----------



## goodal (Jan 5, 2011)

i figured LEED had something to do with it.


----------



## cableguy (Jan 5, 2011)

benbo said:


> It's green? I'd seek medical attention.


Penicillin shot oughta clear that right up...


----------



## speedyox (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm loving it green.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 5, 2011)

because blue star ointment was having a holiday special version.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 5, 2011)

Were you eating green cheetos again?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2011)

benbo said:


> It's green? I'd seek medical attention.


Beat me to the punch!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 5, 2011)

Its the food coloring in grape soda causing that.


----------



## MGX (Jan 5, 2011)

Green because that's the color of money.

Fatty money.


----------



## PE-ness (Jan 5, 2011)

I wouldn't worry until it starts turning black.

Unless you were born that way, of course, in which case, why are you wasting time here on an engineering forum???????


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 6, 2011)

Every time I read this thread, I keep hearing Aerosmith's "Pink" in my head


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 6, 2011)

...because Al Gore invented the internet.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2011)

do you mean the green color for senior members?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2011)

Several days back, I switched the "DEFAULT" skin from Blue to Green.

It's officially DV F&amp;$K with everyone week. 

At the bottom left of the main forum, there is a pull down menu. The skin options are BLUE (IPB 2.2.0 DEFAULT) and Green.

Any member can switch to whichever color they want for the board. Before it automatically defaulted to blue, and the other day, I had it default to Green.

I haven't made the Red, Yellow, or Black one yet.


----------



## MGX (Jan 6, 2011)

The green is the best; reminds me of the green vinyl typically used for drafting tables.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2011)

It reminds me of fatty money.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It reminds me of fatty money.


Maybe you should take a year off before looking for the fatty money.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 6, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > It reminds me of fatty money.
> ...


I just don't understand the younger generations.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 6, 2011)

Wish I would have wasted my life with odd jobs after obtaining my degree. I think I may be further ahead in my career had I done that... :huh:


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...



speaking of which, am I the only one that's kinda missing all the geniuses we've had over the years? rppearso, gt, and tm?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2011)

I've had mine set to green for a long time, so nothing changed. I was wondering what all the hub-bub was about.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> speaking of which, am I the only one that's kinda missing all the geniuses we've had over the years? rppearso, gt, and tm?


It's hard to miss rppearso (Ironman) when he won't go away.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2011)

MA_PE,

I'm same way. Have always had it set to green.

I may switch DEFAULT back to blue at some point, because when I would pull up the page, and see that it was blue, I knew that I wasn't signed into EB.com


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> MA_PE,
> I'm same way. Have always had it set to green.
> 
> I may switch DEFAULT back to blue at some point, because when I would pull up the page, and see that it was blue, I knew that I wasn't signed into EB.com


i only notice the difference when I logg in at home. Here are work i don't notice


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 6, 2011)

Default is still blue for me here at work... and I even flipped through the other colors just to test them out... using Firefox though, so who knows?


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 6, 2011)

Two thumbs up to the Grey-Pro color scheme.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2011)

Sapper,

that means you had physically selected blue, if yours didn't change. Only those on 'default' would have changed to green when I did the switch.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2011)

If I ever get time,

I intend on 'tweeking' the GREY Pro skin so that it is more black/white/grey and if up on the screen, doesn't draw attention. If you know what I mean.

That way, if perusing EB.com and a co-worker walks by your monitor, it will look fairly plain. Of course, you have to go into your MY CONTROLS and have avatars and post photos turned off. (I have avatars off now)


----------



## mark.herrmann (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been rocking the gray. I don't particularly care for the site logo, but it goes well with my Windows XP Royale Noir theme.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2011)

the font changes with the difference color schemes so you dislike the gray logo


----------



## mark.herrmann (Jan 6, 2011)

You're right, that's what I meant. Sorry.


----------



## speedyox (Jan 6, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> If I ever get time,
> I intend on 'tweeking' the GREY Pro skin so that it is more black/white/grey and if up on the screen, doesn't draw attention. If you know what I mean.
> 
> That way, if perusing EB.com and a co-worker walks by your monitor, it will look fairly plain. Of course, you have to go into your MY CONTROLS and have avatars and post photos turned off. (I have avatars off now)


That would be sweet.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 6, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> If I ever get time,
> I intend on 'tweeking' the GREY Pro skin so that it is more black/white/grey and if up on the screen, doesn't draw attention. If you know what I mean.
> 
> That way, if perusing EB.com and a co-worker walks by your monitor, it will look fairly plain. Of course, you have to go into your MY CONTROLS and have avatars and post photos turned off. (I have avatars off now)


I think you should provide an all-black skin, with gold fonts. IMO, this isn't really a professional engineering forum unless it is in all-black.


----------



## TESTY (Jan 6, 2011)

Its to match engineering paper green.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2011)

> with gold fonts


Gold does suggest a fatty money motif.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 6, 2011)

As well as professionalism, and a low tolerance for juvenile shenanigans.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2011)

I think i recall a black background with gold fonts on an engineering forum, I just can't seem to place it.......


----------



## Dleg (Jan 6, 2011)

I seem to recall a place where it wasn't uncommon to see one particular *engineer tirade* frequently to himself and an audience of fake members.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 6, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> I think i recall a black background with gold fonts on an engineering forum, I just can't seem to place it.......


I think the stormwater washed it all away...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2011)

FBi has been notified...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe we can have a super cute and fashionable color scheme where all text is glittery.

[/ :ghey: ]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> I think i recall a black background with gold fonts on an engineering forum, I just can't seem to place it.......


Must have been a European based web site, since that is clearly a superior color layout.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 7, 2011)

A skin should be created with a textured background.

I'm partial to the Ramen wave texture.


----------

